# Ear syringing - a question



## Grizzly

I've got narrow ear canals and produce a lot of soft wax so need my ears syringed about every 9 months or so. If it doesn't happen I either go deaf in that ear or lose a lot of sound definition.

Over the years the instructions have changed every time I've phoned to make an appointment and then gone in to the surgery to see the nurse.

Eg 
Use drops of sodium bicarbonate solution 
Oh God ! You're not using sodium bicarbonate solution are you ?

Use Otex ear drops..
You must NOT use Otex ear drops.

Use olive oil.
Olive oil is too heavy. Use almond oil.

Put the drops in for 2-3 days before you come in to have it done.
Put the drops in for a minimum of 3 weeks before you come in to have 
it done.

Only the doctor can syringe ears.
You'll have to make an appointment with the nurse (the doctor only 
does important things)

We don't recommend ear syringing any longer ( so I'll just have to be 
deaf then will I ?

Put the drops in once daily
Three times daily
Before bed
When you get up.

It's because you get water in your ears when you shower
Getting water in your ears has nothing to do with it.

I'm beginning to think there is more magic than science in this process!
What advice do other surgeries give ?

G


----------



## dcummin

I've got a similar problem. Have you tried those HOPI candles? - they work for me


----------



## Pusser

My son in law went deaf in both ears in France about 6 years ago and for almost two weeks could not hear a word and of course it ruined his holiday. Obiously warmed olive oil was used but nothing happened until he got back to UK and used Otex and didn't even need to visiti the doctors.

I use Otex once in a blue moon as I have also narrow thingys and it has a satisfying fizz while it works. If there is no fizzing then you are OK. 

Not sure why you are not allowed to use this stuff as it really works.


----------



## 96299

Hi G

I was laughing when reading your post,because I`ve heard all those lines as well.Had mine syringed twice in the past and afterwards could hear for miles :lol: I felt like the bionic man :roll: 
I haven`t had them done for some time now but I still get quite alot of ear infections,  and one reason why I dont have them done anymore.I was told that the syringing can actualy cause an infection. 8O I think that they just make it up as they go along.  

steve


----------



## zulurita

I find Otex the best. Have used other oils bought over the counter but best warmed and used more than once if having problems i.e. ear blocked with wax. 

I found once I had to put warmed oil drops in every hour until it cleared. (I'm too impatient when my ear becomes blocked to do it once, or twice or three times daily!!!)


----------



## bobandjane

Hi do you think this would be OK for a dog, ours is 14 and as deaf as a post, it has its good points as she does not bark untill she sees anyone, but I cant get her back we she runs off with other dogs unless she see my hand signals.thanks Bob.


----------



## relay

Grizzly said:


> It's because you get water in your ears when you shower
> Getting water in your ears has nothing to do with it.


I can add one: "Let the hot water run into your ears [and out again, obviously] when you wash your hair". :roll:

Yes, I think they do just make it up. Not had mine done for years - well, actually since he told me to let the water in... but I think that's just coincidence! :lol:

-H


----------



## Pusser

bobandjane said:


> Hi do you think this would be OK for a dog, ours is 14 and as deaf as a post, it has its good points as she does not bark untill she sees anyone, but I cant get her back we she runs off with other dogs unless she see my hand signals.thanks Bob.


Otex say that no trials have ever been done with animals with ear problems so I would hazard a guess that it would be unwise to even think about it.

But it says not to be used for chidlren 
Not to be used if you are pregnant. (Now they tell me  )

Not to be used with Tinitus although I do but only rarely use it now.

And not to be used if you have gonnar ear 8O


----------



## badger

I was just about to say I think I'll try otex till I read the last post. I have tinitus, well I think I have, I havn't been told officially, but get all sorts of ringing and hissing in both ears. So should I get syringed or what??
pardon............???


----------



## Pusser

badger said:


> I was just about to say I think I'll try otex till I read the last post. I have tinitus, well I think I have, I havn't been told officially, but get all sorts of ringing and hissing in both ears. So should I get syringed or what??
> pardon............???


I think you need to visit the doc and get his opinion first. I did, and then ignored his advice as he has been wrong so often, I don't know why I waste the petrol going to see him.


----------



## CaGreg

Ear syringing is a crude, and very effective way to get rid of hardened wax in the ears, but it does carry some risks.

The main risk is of perforating the eardrum, a painful experience ( speaking personally!!) and can lead to scarring and long term hearing loss (the perforation not the syringing!!)

The best way to prevent this happening is to prepare the wax with either an over-the-counter solution such as Otex, Earex, Cerumol etc, or with warmed olive oil. Use for a few days, twice a day before the syringing.

Do NOT put cotton-wool plug into the ear afterwards, this can get soaked with solution, get very small and go into the drum, becoming hard to feel and therefore forgotten (experience again!!)

Prolonged use of the OTC solutions named above, and others, can cause irritation and drying out of the ears, leading to more problems, olive oil doesn't cause this and is cheap

If you suffer from build up of hardened wax on a regular basis, it might be a good idea to treat your ears once a week, starting from the first week following the syringing (Do I do this .....guess???)

The more modern way to treat this problem, is to have ears suctioned. I have had this done a couple of times and it works very well. It is less risky than syringing as there is no water being pushed at high pressure against the eardrum. It is usually available at Ear Nose and Throat departments of hospitals, but I don't know if family doctors have the equipment in their surgeries (mine doesn't). Well worth asking about though.

Bunged up ears have the potential to drive a person a bit mad!! (Personal opinion here!!) It is very common, and is a most unglamorous compaint!
Doesn't excite anybody at a pary (personal experience)

Taking olive oil regularly probably would help to keep the ear wax softer, 
(not from personal) experience.

The above information is not medical doctrine, but I have a bit of experience in this area, person and professional.

Ca


----------



## josieb

I also use Hopi candles. Since a child I have suffered ear problems and had all the usual treatments, but since using Hopi candles Ive not had a problem. And it is amazing to see how much muck umm sorry debris are drawn out when you unravel the end of the candle 8O


----------



## Grizzly

Gosh ! What a wealth of experience and good suggestions !

I've never heard of Hopi candles until now so will google for those. Ca...I'd never even thought of using oil on a regular basis but it seems such a sensible idea. Even if I don't do it nightly I ought to be able to manage twice a week.

I find the trouble with Otex is that it makes my ears itch after a while and ,while that is preferable to being deaf ( Oh Ca ! How right you are about its effect on people, it makes me so irritable and short-tempered) it's not a good social move to have to keep having a good scratch every now and then.

As for dogs...I'd certainly try warm olive oil as it can't do any harm. My grandfather used to keep spaniels and I do remember him putting oil- bought from Boots and the only English use for olive oil in those days - in their ears but don't know why.

I've finally got an appointment for next Tuesday at 9.15 am, providing, as the receptionist informed me, the nurses don't have a more urgent appointment, like a dressing or similar. Clearly she has never suffered blocked up ears....!

A few years ago one nurse told me that ear wax is much prized and sold in Russia for oiling delicate musical instruments. She reckoned mine would sell well both in quality and quantity. You might not want to know that !

Thanks all, it confirms my opinions that they do actually make up the rules as they go along.

G


----------



## bobandjane

Hi thanks for you reply Pusser I was thinking I try the olive oil first, well she is not a child and not pregnant so she might be a Guinea Pig and be the first to try it.  

I think its worth a try, because she is 14 and never had a check up in her life. she has gone for the vet twice but never drew blood, and when she goes for her jabs, Jane drags her in, gets her in a head lock, because she she can get the muzzle off in seconds, she has her jab and Jane puts her in the car and goes back and pays, you might be able to sneak up on her now, but she still has a good nose.  Bob.


----------



## andynkim

Hi All
After having to get my ears done a few times I got fed up with the discomfort and inconvenience off putting in drops then going to the nurse I thought it is only warm water jetted into the ear so, I saw on fleebay a large stainless syringe about 6 inches long and about 1 inch diameter and so when I get that uncomfortable blocked up feeling I just fill it with warm water in the shower and squirt away  

Worked for me and so convenient. :lol: 

(this is not a recomendation just what I do)


----------



## asabrush

Ear candles for me too.Been using them for a few years now.Very effective and also a peaceful and relaxing experience using them.


----------



## patnles

andynkim said:


> Hi All
> After having to get my ears done a few times I got fed up with the discomfort and inconvenience off putting in drops then going to the nurse I thought it is only warm water jetted into the ear so, I saw on fleebay a large stainless syringe about 6 inches long and about 1 inch diameter and so when I get that uncomfortable blocked up feeling I just fill it with warm water in the shower and squirt away
> 
> Worked for me and so convenient. :lol:
> 
> (this is not a recomendation just what I do)


How do you sterilize your syringe? I think your method is very dangerous 8O However....I do the same. I only use a 5ml syringe though and use a new (sterile) one each time. I could not recommend this method to anyone but I feel that with such a small volume of water (5ml) there is not enough pressure to do damage. I am also careful not to poke said syringe too far down ear'ole. 
I am very interested in the Hopi candles. Do the peeps who use this method visit a therapist for treatment or are you able to diy?
Lesley 8O


----------



## 92046

*Ears*

Hi Pusser and all others

My local doctors practice has a high turnover of doctors, now having read this post from Pusser I now know where the doctors come from, all from Pussers area,

As every single comment pusser has made, I have been told the same from a doctor or nurse,

At my last visit to the ENT clinic at the local hospital (the only hospital) the consultant insisted on doing a clean out, and suction of my left ear :!: :!: :!: on completion of this procedure was asked if that was any better :?: 
I then informed her that I lost my hearing in the left year 7 years ago and was 100% deaf in that ear, the reply was, maybe that was the cause of the wax build up, and then asked again if it was any better,

She then booked me in for a CT scan to investigate further :!: :!: :!:

I had a CT scan, and a MRI scan when I lost the hearing, all the results were in the folder on her desk, but due to the time limit she was not able to read all the notes, :roll:

At this point, with my blood pressure passing the blow-off point I decided to exit the building,


----------



## jhelm

patnles said:


> andynkim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> After having to get my ears done a few times I got fed up with the discomfort and inconvenience off putting in drops then going to the nurse I thought it is only warm water jetted into the ear so, I saw on fleebay a large stainless syringe about 6 inches long and about 1 inch diameter and so when I get that uncomfortable blocked up feeling I just fill it with warm water in the shower and squirt away
> 
> Worked for me and so convenient. :lol:
> 
> (this is not a recomendation just what I do)
> 
> 
> 
> How do you sterilize your syringe? I think your method is very dangerous 8O However....I do the same. I only use a 5ml syringe though and use a new (sterile) one each time. I could not recommend this method to anyone but I feel that with such a small volume of water (5ml) there is not enough pressure to do damage. I am also careful not to poke said syringe too far down ear'ole.
> I am very interested in the Hopi candles. Do the peeps who use this method visit a therapist for treatment or are you able to diy?
> Lesley 8O
Click to expand...

You never know what you will find on this forum. I too have used a syringe for years. I've just got a small rubber one. I mix a bit of alcohol in warm water and squirt until the water comes out clean. I do a lot of swimming and my ears always have water in them when I'm done. I used to buy a product made to get rid of simmers ear but found it was just a mixture of alcohol and water so now I make my own. Alcohol displaces the water. I suppose it may also have a drying affect but my ears tend to be so oily and waxy that I doubt it bothers them.


----------



## Pusser

I am going to try the Hopi candle. Sounds nice to do even for half hours relaxation. Only problem I have is with the family. As soon as they see me with this stuck in my ear they will all start singing Happy Birthday.  

I see OutdoorBitz has none so I shall be forced to purchase elsewhere. Surely this should be part of every motorhomes tool box.


----------



## badger

HMMnnnn.................Hopi = Native American, they seemed to have all the answers.....but have you seen my hair, should I risk lighting candles anywhere near.............I have this vision of doing a Micheal Jackson impersonation. :roll:


----------



## EJB

The correct treatment for dogs is 'Otodex'.
It was always the standard treatment and I believe it still is. :wink:


----------



## dcummin

patnles said:


> andynkim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> After having to get my ears done a few times I got fed up with the discomfort and inconvenience off putting in drops then going to the nurse I thought it is only warm water jetted into the ear so, I saw on fleebay a large stainless syringe about 6 inches long and about 1 inch diameter and so when I get that uncomfortable blocked up feeling I just fill it with warm water in the shower and squirt away
> 
> Worked for me and so convenient. :lol:
> 
> (this is not a recomendation just what I do)
> 
> 
> 
> How do you sterilize your syringe? I think your method is very dangerous 8O However....I do the same. I only use a 5ml syringe though and use a new (sterile) one each time. I could not recommend this method to anyone but I feel that with such a small volume of water (5ml) there is not enough pressure to do damage. I am also careful not to poke said syringe too far down ear'ole.
> I am very interested in the Hopi candles. Do the peeps who use this method visit a therapist for treatment or are you able to diy?
> Lesley 8O
Click to expand...

You can buy them online (just google it)- or from local chinese remedy shops (they seem to be everywhere now) - best to have somone with you to use them rather than on your own.

really cheap


----------



## Katerina

josieb said:


> And it is amazing to see how much muck umm sorry debris are drawn out when you unravel the end of the candle 8O


Well, all I can say is, that if you unravel a candle before using it, you will still see lots of debris in the candle. Nothing to do with ear wax, it's the contents of the candle!

Yes, I've tried them and wasn't impressed, seems like a waste of money to me, and they are not particularly cheap.

Kat x


----------



## 107558

Three members of our family all have a problem with one of our ears (each) - all from different causes.

We use the HOPI Ear Candles every 6 months and the difference is absolutely amazing. When I first used them I could not believe:

a). how much gunk there was in my ears and
b). how much better I could hear afterwards.

You can't use Ear Candles by yourself, you must have someone do it for you.

When using the Ear Candles have a towel over your head so just the ear being treated is visible and place a glass of water next to you. The water is to extinguish the ear candle after use (or, in Pusser/Bandaid's case, put out the flames 8O :lol:  )

Someone mentioned hot water in the ear - _*DON'T*_. This is what caused the damage to my ear - water in the ear causing an infection.


----------



## Katerina

Just found this on Wikipedia -

The Spokane Ear, Nose, and Throat Clinic conducted a research study in 1996 which concluded that ear candling does not produce negative pressure and was ineffective in removing wax from the ear canal.[2] Several studies have shown that ear candles produce the same residue when burnt without ear insertion and that the residue is simply candle wax and soot.[3][4][5]

For more info look at this link -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ear_candling

Kat x


----------



## 107558

Katerina said:


> Well, all I can say is, that if you unravel a candle before using it, you will still see lots of debris in the candle. Nothing to do with ear wax, it's the contents of the candle!
> 
> snip...


The debris is of different colours. The darker yellowy/orange (in my case) at the bottom is the wax, whereas the lighter at the top is debris.


----------



## 107558

Katerina said:


> Just found this on Wikipedia -
> 
> The Spokane Ear, Nose, and Throat Clinic conducted a research study in 1996 which concluded that ear candling does not produce negative pressure and was ineffective in removing wax from the ear canal.[2] Several studies have shown that ear candles produce the same residue when burnt without ear insertion and that the residue is simply candle wax and soot.[3][4][5]
> 
> For more info look at this link -
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ear_candling
> 
> Kat x


One way to test...

Taste the orangey/yellowy gunk at the bottom 8O 8O - If it tastes of ear wax then it probably is.

Any volunteers? :twisted:  8O


----------



## EJB

Some believe in Black Magic but thankfully the majority don't :wink:


----------



## patnles

bobandjane said:


> Hi do you think this would be OK for a dog, ours is 14 and as deaf as a post, it has its good points as she does not bark untill she sees anyone, but I cant get her back we she runs off with other dogs unless she see my hand signals.thanks Bob.


Thornit powder is the stuff for dogs. Its brilliant stuff.
It wont cure deafness in a 14 year old pooch but it's great for cleaning their ears and preventing recurring ear infections.
I think all dogs go deaf when they get old, don't they? All mine have.
Lesley


----------



## Grizzly

JQL said:


> Taste the orangey/yellowy gunk at the bottom 8O 8O - If it tastes of ear wax then it probably is.


Someone has to ask...what does ear wax taste like ?

G


----------



## 107558

Grizzly said:


> JQL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taste the orangey/yellowy gunk at the bottom 8O 8O - If it tastes of ear wax then it probably is.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to ask...what does ear wax taste like ?
> 
> G
Click to expand...

I had some French friends who once discussed the flavour 8O . I can't say I wanted to find out! :twisted:


----------



## Grizzly

JQL said:


> I had some French friends who once discussed the flavour 8O . I can't say I wanted to find out! :twisted:


I wonder if it's anything like the wax of a honeycomb ? That's delicious.

At the moment mine would be strongly lavender flavoured as I'm using the dregs of old bottles of aromatherapy oil.

G


----------



## Spacerunner

*How to remove a peanut from ear.*​
If someone accidently gets a peanut stuck in their ear, here is an easy way to remove it.

Get the patient to tip their head over sideways in the direction of the blocked ear.

Melt some milk chocolate, plain will not work as good.

Pour the molten chocolate in the opposite ear.

The offending peanut will come out a 'treat'.


----------



## Grizzly

Spacerunner said:


> The offending peanut will come out a 'treat'.


Ouch !

Good one; I'd not heard that before.

G


----------



## CaGreg

DIY syringing is VERY DANGEROUS, and even a 5ml syringe puts water in at a high pressure. Doctors are trained to do this procedure and it is still risky.
I realise those of you who are already doing this know it is dangerous, but it must be said that it isn't a great plan for your ears!!

Ca


----------



## Grizzly

CaGreg said:


> DIY syringing is VERY DANGEROUS, and even a 5ml syringe puts water in at a high pressure.
> Ca


Hear hear ! to this. As my grandmother used to say: never put anything in your ear that is smaller than your elbow !

Our surgery has used a natty gadget the past few times. It looks like an aquarium pump, is filled up with warm water at the beginning and the water is then pumped - presumably at a pre-set safe pressure- into the ear canal.

At the moment I am totally deaf in my left ear and now have a snotty cold and cough so definately not a happy bunny! All sympathy gratefully received. Can't even get excited at the thought of chocolate so I must be poorly.

G


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Best way is the 'hoovering' method, gets out all the wax and other rubbish especially if you have a narrow ear canal like me!

If you get an infection there is a antibiotic ear drop

Peter


----------



## andynkim

patnles said:


> andynkim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> After having to get my ears done a few times I got fed up with the discomfort and inconvenience off putting in drops then going to the nurse I thought it is only warm water jetted into the ear so, I saw on fleebay a large stainless syringe about 6 inches long and about 1 inch diameter and so when I get that uncomfortable blocked up feeling I just fill it with warm water in the shower and squirt away
> 
> Worked for me and so convenient. :lol:
> 
> (this is not a recomendation just what I do)
> 
> 
> 
> How do you sterilize your syringe? I think your method is very dangerous 8O However....I do the same. I only use a 5ml syringe though and use a new (sterile) one each time. I could not recommend this method to anyone but I feel that with such a small volume of water (5ml) there is not enough pressure to do damage. I am also careful not to poke said syringe too far down ear'ole.
> I am very interested in the Hopi candles. Do the peeps who use this method visit a therapist for treatment or are you able to diy?
> Lesley 8O
Click to expand...

As the ear canal is open to the air (it has to be otherwise you could not hear anything) and as the nurse at the doctors only uses warm tap water anyway why would you need to sterilise the syringe?

Just be carefull and not too much presure. :lol:


----------



## Pusser

JQL said:


> When using the Ear Candles have a towel over your head so just the ear being treated is visible and place a glass of water next to you. The water is to extinguish the ear candle after use (or, in Pusser/Bandaid's case, put out the flames 8O :lol:  )


  I'd already thought of that as I am used to experiencing emergencies with just about everything. I am getting the fire extinguisher out the motorhome on standbye just in case I not only hear fire but feel it. 8)


----------



## 107088

Grizzly said:


> JQL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had some French friends who once discussed the flavour 8O . I can't say I wanted to find out! :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it's anything like the wax of a honeycomb ? That's delicious.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

tastes like belly button fluff.


----------



## Grizzly

bandaid said:


> [
> tastes like belly button fluff.


Ah ! Right ! Now I know what it tastes like.
I was imagining it tasting more like the stuff you get from between dirty toes.

G


----------



## 107088

Gourmet...........


thats what you are. 

slightly off topic, I've wondered why button fluff always seems to be blue, no matter what colour your clothe are....also, why its seems only blokes get it....could this be one of the ecrets of life and the universe?




anyway, peronally, I wouldnt syringe the old lug holes, especially as I dont believe that they use a syringe....its a posh thing like an old fashioned perfume atomiser, ( and dont use one of them either) so that a bit of kit which is specifically for the job.


----------



## patnles

andynkim said:


> patnles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andynkim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> After having to get my ears done a few times I got fed up with the discomfort and inconvenience off putting in drops then going to the nurse I thought it is only warm water jetted into the ear so, I saw on fleebay a large stainless syringe about 6 inches long and about 1 inch diameter and so when I get that uncomfortable blocked up feeling I just fill it with warm water in the shower and squirt away
> 
> Worked for me and so convenient. :lol:
> 
> (this is not a recomendation just what I do)
> 
> 
> 
> How do you sterilize your syringe? I think your method is very dangerous 8O However....I do the same. I only use a 5ml syringe though and use a new (sterile) one each time. I could not recommend this method to anyone but I feel that with such a small volume of water (5ml) there is not enough pressure to do damage. I am also careful not to poke said syringe too far down ear'ole.
> I am very interested in the Hopi candles. Do the peeps who use this method visit a therapist for treatment or are you able to diy?
> Lesley 8O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As the ear canal is open to the air (it has to be otherwise you could not hear anything) and as the nurse at the doctors only uses warm tap water anyway why would you need to sterilise the syringe?
> 
> Just be carefull and not too much presure. :lol:
Click to expand...

I have problems with itchy ears(Otitis) and I do not wish to keep re-introducing this condition or any other into my ear canal. The equipment used by your doctor or nurse will almost certainly be sterilised but of course I realise that this is primarily to prevent cross infection, but I take no chances.



CaGreg said:


> DIY syringing is VERY DANGEROUS, and even a 5ml syringe puts water in at a high pressure. Doctors are trained to do this procedure and it is still risky.
> I realise those of you who are already doing this know it is dangerous, but it must be said that it isn't a great plan for your ears!!


I don't think that ear syringing in general is a great plan for ones ears but, I am very aware of the danger and am careful not use too much pressure on the syringe. This does mean that cleaning my ear can take a lot of time and patience. The only reason that I do it myself (and would never recommend it to any-one)is because my *trained* doctor did actually perforate my eardrum a few years ago. 
I have assisted district nurses on many occassions with ear syringing and am familiar with the ear anatomy(as viewed through an auroscope) and feel confident that I am as careful as anyone else would be, or moreso. I would not allow anyone else to syringe my ears now, but I may try the Hopi candles.
Lesley


----------



## Grizzly

patnles said:


> I have assisted district nurses on many occassions with ear syringing
> Lesley


Hi Lesley...do you know anything about the device my surgery use and it's safety relative to the naked syringe ? It's like an aquarium pump. The reservoir is filled with warm water and the water squirted into the ear at, I assume, a constant pre-set pressure. It seems to be lower than the pressure produced by the big syringe used to be and that makes it slower- and sometimes less effective - than the syringe.

G


----------



## patnles

Grizzly said:


> patnles said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have assisted district nurses on many occassions with ear syringing
> Lesley
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lesley...do you know anything about the device my surgery use and it's safety relative to the naked syringe ? It's like an aquarium pump. The reservoir is filled with warm water and the water squirted into the ear at, I assume, a constant pre-set pressure. It seems to be lower than the pressure produced by the big syringe used to be and that makes it slower- and sometimes less effective - than the syringe.
> 
> G
Click to expand...

Yes that is the device our district nurses use. As an HCA I wasn't trained to use it, I was only the trusty assistant. They are certainly much more gentle and safer than the old syringe method but not nearly as affective. Often it would take 2 visits and sometimes 3 to clear an ear. Occasionally the ear could not be cleared at all and the patient would be referred back to GP. The old method was almost always successful first time providing patient had instilled oil as instructed. 
Recently though our district nurses have been advised not to syringe ears even with the new device due to safety issues but I beleive these issues are to do with training. I have recently retired so not sure. I would imagine your practice nurse, who would undertake ear syringing more often, has had all the updates in training.
Lesley


----------

